# 40L nano



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

This is my nano
42X28X35

As you see i use very simple plants...and i know,the star grass is too big i have to look for something smaller :-s




























Thanks,
Dror.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice looking tank. What lighting r u using?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice tank


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you guys

[email protected]- 2XEL fluorescent light 36W and 23W,7h a day

little update:



















Dror.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

that is alot of lights for such small tank but it does looks good. What kinda of fish tank is this?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

since you removed the stargrass what is that plant you replaced it with?

i was going to say maybe adding a few stems of a red plant would really help and maybe some rotala 'green' in the corner would look great


----------



## Cedrzbedy (Feb 17, 2016)

bratyboy2 said:


> nice tank


What's up dude. Do you know how we can get a hold of Ando2005wow29? Is he on any other forums,? I need to pick his brain about a few problems I'm having with my tank


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Cedrz, before your post, the last post in this thread was in 2009. If ando was ever a member, I don't think he/she has been active here for years.

But welcome to APC!


----------

